#  Krankenpflege >   ambulante Pflege organisieren >

## feli

Liebe Foris! 
Vor einer Woche verstarb mein Bruder, der die Pflege unserer Mutter übernommen hatte.
Er ließ sich da leider auch nicht hereinreden. 
Morgen kommt ein ambulanter Pflegedienst vorbei mit dem ich die Tätigkeiten, die ausgeführt werden müssen besprechen muß.
Die Körperpflege und das Duschen/Baden werde ich selbst übernehmen.
Einmal pro Woche kommt der Friseur ins Haus Und sie hat eine Raumpflegerin, die 2 mal pro Woche 4 Stunden bei ihr putzt.
Die Einkäufe werde ich übernehmen, und auch nötige Arztbesuche. 
Es ist mir eigentlich wichtig, daß wenn ich arbeiten muß öfters am Tag einer mal nachschaut ob sie trinkt, oder ißt.
Die Mittags- Mahlzeiten sind vorgekocht im Tiefkühler, sodaß die diese nur herausnehmen und wärmen muß. 
Essen auf Rädern hatten wir probiert. Das will Mutter nicht. 
Bisher bekommt sie morgens die Thrombosestrümpfe angezogen und ausgezogen.
Sie kann ohne Rollstuhl ca 50 m mit Unterstützung draußen laufen. 
In der Wohnung ist sie noch aktiver, wobei ich einige Haltegriffe anbringen möchte. 
Das Hauptproblem ist, daß Mutter wenn nicht regelmäßig jemand nach ihr schaut depressiv wird und dann auch unangenehm werden kann.  
Entweder macht sie dann die Familie schockelig, erfindet Krankheiten mit denen man meißtens auf die Nase fällt, ( das hat sie aber schon immer gemacht, -ist keine Altersdemenz, sondern angeboren), oder aber sie setzt sich hin und macht gar nichts mehr alleine und spielt "Sterben." 
Dh. man muß sie eigentlich immer mal wieder anstupsen und motivieren.
Sie würde sich auch tragen lassen in einer Sänfte, wenn man darauf eingeht. 
Ich bin berufstätig und muß meinen Part zwischen die Schichten legen. Dh. mir geht es eigentlich eher darum, daß Mutter immer mal wieder angestupst und aktiviert wird.
Welche Aufgaben sind in diesem Fall sinnvoll, die ich dem ambulanten Pflegedienst übergeben könnte.
Der müßte dann 2-3 mal täglich zusätzlich nach ihr schauen.
In ein Pflegeheim möchte Mutter nicht, dagegen wehrt sie sich mit Händen und Füßen. 
Zu mir würde ich sie nur im akuten Krankheitsfall und jeweils für eine begrenzte Zeit nehmen, weil sie 32 Jahre lang nichts anders zu tun hatte, als meinen Ehemann zu zwiebeln und ärgern.
Für den ambulanten Pflegedienst würde ich im Moment mtl. ca 1100€ anlegen können. 
Was könnte ich da sinnvoll von machen lassen?
Von ambulanter Pflege kenne ich leider nur die ambulante Intensivpflege.
Wie würde ich den Betrag für die ambulanten Leistungen am sinnvollsten einsetzen.   
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Frederick

Ich kann aus Erzählungen meiner Oma, die ihre Schwiegermutter 20 Jahre lang zu Hause gepflegt hat sagen, dass dies wie man sich denken kann eine große psychische Belastung ist, externe Hilfe wahrscheinlich auf lange Sicht nötig wird. Ich drück dir die Daumen.

----------


## Sylvia

Hut ab da haste dir wirklich sehr viel vorgenommen.Ich habe meine Mutti 1 Jahr gepflegt und war fix und fertig.Die schichten und die Familie.Ging nicht mehr.Der Pflegedienst hatte einen kleine Part und das ging dann auch nicht mehr.Habe Mutti zu mir ins Heim geholt und es war für uns alle eine Erleichterung.Ich wünsche dir sehr viel Kraft die brauchste wirklich.

----------


## Hjoergen

Hallo Feli, 
Wie alt ist denn Ihre Mutter, wenn ich fragen dürfte? Meine Mutter ist 85 und wir haben sie vor ca. 5 Jahren beim DRK im Veteranenclub angemeldet. Dort verbringen die älteren Leutchen gemeinsam Zeit zusammen, verbringen Themen-Nachmittage, machen Ausfahrten und treiben sogar etwas Sport. Das DRK stellt auch Fahrer, die das Abholen und Bringen übernehmen. Damit knüpfen die alten Leutchen Kontakte, haben etwas worüber sie sich unterhalten können und werden aus ihrer Lethargie gerissen. Durch den Kontakt mit dem DRK fassen sie dann auch Vertrauen gegenüber externen Leuten, wie Schwestern oder einer Pflegefachkraft. Das Thema "Spritzen" ist ja im Hohen Alter auch zunehmend ein Thema. Falls es dieses Angebot vom DRK also bei Ihnen im Ort gibt und Sie Ihre Mutter dafür begeistern könnten, würde ich es auf jeden Fall machen. Die Mitgliedschaft ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber es bietet einen ungeheueren Mehrwert für Ihre Mutter und die ganze Familie. Meine Mutter ist dadurch (und nach einem Schlaganfall) wieder richtig aufgeblüht. Der DRK bietet übrigens auch Mittagessen vor Ort im Clubhaus oder liefert es nach hause. 
Grüße 
Herbert

----------


## Peti64

Hallo Feli, 
wow, dass klingt haargenau so wie es bei uns war. Alle wollten helfen und zuletzt standen ich und meine Frau vollständig allein da. Zudem haben wir noch 2 kleine Kinder (dazu hast du nichts geschrieben). Wir haben sehr viel Zeit und Liebe in meine Mutter investiert und das letztlich wirklich nur zu zweit mit den beiden Kindern im Nacken die auch viel Zeit brauchten. Nach gut einem Jahr haben wir es nicht mehr allein gepackt und uns für eine Pflegehilfe aus Polen entschieden. Ich weiß nicht ob so etwas für euch in Frage kommt aber wir sind bestens zufrieden. Meine Mutter lebt nach wie vor zu Hause und wir "müssen" nicht ständig da sein. Man kann sie jederzeit besuchen aber der Druck steht eben nicht mehr dahinter. Das hat uns allen sehr gut getan. Die Pflegehilfe haben wir uns über eine Vermittlungsagentur vermitteln lassen 24 Stunden Pflege Betreuung und häusliche Pflege durch Diadema. Das läuft alles legal und relativ bezahlbar. Wenn das für dich in Frage kommt und du noch was wissen willst melde dich gern!!!
Lieben Gruß
Peter

----------


## feli

Die Verwandten sind bei uns eigentlich alle recht früh "weggelaufen", was Helfen betrifft. 
Meine Kinder sind mittlerweile groß und wir hatten uns gefreut, daß nach der Kindererziehung
etwas Ruhe einkehren würde. 
Ich werde in irgendeiner Art nun sowieso weitere Hilfen annehmen müssen, Peter. 
Das ist aber ganz sicherlich für meine Mutter keine Schwester aus dem Ostblock, nach dem Kriegstrauma, 
in Gefangenschaft als sog. Luftwaffenhelferin.
Das geht überhaupt nicht mit meiner Mom. Das würde die niemals dulden. 
( ist nicht meine Meinung, aber ich hab das ja auch kein Kriegstrauma.)  
Nach dem Unfall meiner Schwiegermutter, muß ich mir sowieso eine Lösung einfallen lassen,
die allen 3 Pflegefällen irgendwie gerecht wird, sofern meine Schwiegermutter diesen
Unfall überleben wird.
Sie hatte bisher den Schwiegervater versorgt, der aber zur Zeit wegen einer Anämie im
Krankenhaus liegt.
Leider wurde sie bei einem Besuch im Krankenhaus von einem Auto angefahren und befindet
sich seit dem 29.1 mit einem Polytrauma an der Beatmung.
Die Verletzungen sind zur Zeit noch lebensbedrohlich.
Sollte die Schwiegermutter das überleben, dann warscheinlich eher nicht ohne
bleibende Schäden.... 
So kommt man dann mit einem Schlag zu 3, statt einem Pflegefall. 
Theoretisch könnte ich mich selbstständig machen, wenn ich das denn wollte.
Genug Patienten dafür hätte ich jetzt.... 
Ich hab den Sozialdienst der Klinik eingeschaltet. Die müssen sich mit Gedanken machen,
wie man das berufstätig unter einen Hut bringt. 
Schwiegermutter ist zur Zeit ein pflegerischer Supergau. Die könnte im Moment nicht einmal
alleine gelagert werden.

----------


## Peti64

Zudem hat sich...  :Huh?: 
Wie geht es weiter? 
Es tut mir so leid für dich/euch!!! 
Meine Mutter war anfangs auch nicht begeistert aber welche Alternativen gab es? Entweder die Familie ihres SOhnes geht kaputt oder Altenheim. Beides wollte sie natürlich nicht und jetzt ist sie richtig gut mit Bogumila befreundet. Ihre Meinung zählt manchmal mehr als die meine... und es freut mich... obwohl ich den Kürzeren ziehe! Es ist schön Mama so glücklich zu sehen! 
Wenn du fragen hast melde dich gern!
Alles Gute für dich und deine Familie!!!

----------


## feli

Nun, laut Polizeibericht ist meine Schwiegermutter Unfallverursacher, wobei ich ersteinmal einen Anwalt einschalten mußte um überhaupt herauszubekommen, was passiert sein könnte. 
Dh. ich habe noch keinen blassen Schimmer, warum unserer Schwieger/mutter in diesem Zustand im Krankenhaus liegt. 
Laut Unfallmitteilung der Polizei, ist sie nach dem Aussteigen aus dem Bus über die Straße gelaufen. Das ergibt sich aus der Zeit und dem Ort des Unfalls, und sie wurde dann von einem Auto des Gegenverkehrs erfaßt und durch die Luft geschleudert. 
Nach diesen wenigen Erkenntnissen allerdings kann unsere Schwieger/mutter nicht der Unfallverursacher sein, weil das nicht der STVO entspricht.
Insofern benötigte ich vom Vormundschaftsgericht mehr Betreuungsrechte als die Gesundheitsfürsorge weil das nun  bei dem entstandenen Schaden geklärt werden sollte, was wir hier vorliegen haben. 
Wir wissen bis jetzt noch nicht warum unsere Mutter in dem Zustand liegt und was da passiert ist. 
Liebe Grüße und herzlichen Dank Feli

----------


## Peti64

Oh nein, du Arme! Das klingt ja gar nicht gut!
Ich drücke euch die Daumen und alles gute für deine Schwiegermutter und euch alle!

----------


## walter_b_73

Leider musste meine Mutter aufgrund eines Schlaganfalls in ein Pflegeheim untergebracht werden. Kurz um, es war für sie die Hölle. Ich habe sie nun wieder nach Hause geholt mit der Hilfe eines <a href="http://www.emily-pflegedienst.de/pflegegrade/">Ambulanter Pflegedienst in München mit Herz</a> . Endlich geht es ihr wieder besser. Ich bin der Auffassung, es bringt nur Pflege in den eigenen vier Wänden etwas.

----------


## walter_b_73

Leider musste meine Mutter aufgrund eines Schlaganfalls in ein Pflegeheim untergebracht werden. Kurz um, es war für sie die Hölle. Ich habe sie nun wieder nach Hause geholt mit der Hilfe eines ambulanten Pflegedienstes. Endlich geht es ihr wieder besser. Ich bin der Auffassung, es bringt nur Pflege in den eigenen vier Wänden etwas.

----------


## Marti_

Es tut mir furchtbar leid, das hören zu müssen! Meine Mutter benötigt jetzt im Alter auch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Ich habe mich hier informiert und konnte einiges mitnehmen: Ratgeber: Pflege und Hilfe im Alter Was ich mir auch gerne durchlese sind Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten, die in der selben Situation sind oder waren. Mir hilft das enorm einfach zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine ist.

----------

